# Bundestagswahl '09 - was ist realistisch?



## Gradius@PTR (17. Mai 2009)

Moin
Im Augenblick wird viel über Koalitionen für die bevorstehende Wahl diskutiert, wollte einfach mal eine Umfrage machen, was ihr überhaupt für realistisch haltet was bei der Wahl kommen könnte.
Ich habe große Koalition beweusst nicht dazugenommen weil es nie im gespräch war nochmal eine zu machen.


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

NUR ROT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gradius@PTR (17. Mai 2009)

Rot Rot und Rot Rot Grün würde wenig Unterschied machen^^ Die Grünen wollen genau des Gleiche wie die linke nur nicht ganz so extrem, und das die dkp dazukommt...


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2009)

Naja hängt das net von den Wählern ab ?

Koalitionen werden ja nur gegründet um die absolute Mehrheit im Bundestag zu erlangen. D.h. wenn ne Partei auf über 50% kommt wird sie wohl kaum ne Koalition machen.
Hängt also ganz von dem Wahlergebnis ab.

Für mich persönlich fallen SPD, Linke und Grüne weg , die haben einfach nur Wahnvorstellungen. Linke sind schon als Linksradikal einzuordnen und ne Partei wie die SPD will mit denen zusammen arbeiten ? Nein Danke und die Grünen haben eh ne Schraube locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

b[. Linke sind schon als Linksradikal einzuordnen]b

Bist du dumm oder so? Wo ist die Linke bitte als "Linksradiakal" einzuordnen und wo ist "Radikalismus" bitte Negativ?!


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> b[. Linke sind schon als Linksradikal einzuordnen]b
> 
> Bist du dumm oder so? Wo ist die Linke bitte als "Linksradiakal" einzuordnen und wo ist "Radikalismus" bitte Negativ?!



zu viele Alt-PDSler, die trotz beteuerungen der Linken immer noch große Stimmung in der Partei machen und viel Macht haben.

Und Radikalismus ist ein negativ besetzter Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2009)

Die Linkspartei wird sicher nicht nur zum Spass vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet !


----------



## Valinar (17. Mai 2009)

Schwarz-Gelb denke ich.
Wäre mir zumindestens am liebsten.

In der Linken rennen mir noch zuviele Altkommunisten rum.
Und die SPD ist seit dem Hessen-Theater bei mir durch.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe Schwarz-Gelb am Ende der Bundestagswahl, danach vielleicht noch eine Ampel aber wahrscheinlich und mir am Liebsten Schwarz-Gelb.

Das Erfolgsmodell B-W zeigt doch, das es klappen kann. ^^


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2009)

Realistisch?
Schwarz-Gelb.

Denn schließlich ist nichts unendlich mit Ausnahme der menschlichen Dummheit...

Was am Besten für Deutschland wär?
Rot-Rot-Grün

Die neoliberale Scheiße von CDU und FDP ist nur zum Kotzen...
Und die Springerblätter propagieren natürlich fröhlich, dass die Parteiprogramme von SPD, Grünen und LINKEr radikal und unhaltbar seien...dabei ist das bei der FDP und CDU/CSU nicht anders...aber die Deutschen sind ja schon seit der Weimarer Republik feindlich gegenüber jeglichem politischem Fortschritt, der aus dem linken Lager kommen könnte...


----------



## Thaielb (18. Mai 2009)

Das wahrscheinlichste fehlt doch in deiner Umfrage völlg. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es nur für eine neue große Koalition reicht und dies wohl bei den Problemen in den nächsten Jahren (Finanzierung der Konjunkturpakete + hohe Steuerausfälle = massive Steuererhöhungen und Streichung von Leistungen gerade im sozialen Bereich) die für die beiden großen Parteien beste Möglichkeit ist all das durchzusetzen?


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe uns rettet jemand vor allen varianten^^
ob spd, cdu, fdp, grüne, linke
alles der gleiche mist
5 große haufen scheiße, die wir vor die füße geworfen bekommen.
ich bin nicht bereit, auch nur einen davon zu fressen
die wahl wird boykottiert, und ich hoffe das werden viele, viele andere auch tun


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Das bringt herzlich wenig, zu boykottieren solange es nicht 100% der Bevölkerung tun... Oo Und je weniger Wahlbeteiligung desto gewichtiger ist jede Stimme für die Rechte Scheiße... und die willst du doch auch nicht in der Regierung oder?


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Jeder der nicht wählt, wählt für die Idioten den die Idioten die wählen immer^^


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Ich habe große Koalition beweusst nicht dazugenommen weil es nie im gespräch war nochmal eine zu machen.



ist das nicht etwas blauäugig gedacht? oO

Sie sagten auch schon "Das werden wir nicht tun!" Und machten es! Also könnte man ihnen dieses mal nicht einmal vorwerfen sie haben vor der Wahl gelogen!^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ich hoffe uns rettet jemand vor allen varianten^^
> ob spd, cdu, fdp, grüne, linke
> alles der gleiche mist
> 5 große haufen scheiße, die wir vor die füße geworfen bekommen.
> ...



Wie wahr, wie wahr.
Da hilft es nur noch den Stimmzettel ungültig zu machen - wobei das wohl nur eine kleine Minderheit tun wird.


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Mai 2009)

es ist mir inzwischen egal, ob rechts- oder linksextreme die stimmen bekommen, wenn ich nicht wählen gehe
für die großen parteien sind wir der pöbel, den man klein halten muss, nicht nur geistig, sondern auch materiell. was haben wir in unserer "demokratie" zu sagen? mitzubestimmen? nichts. für die, sind wir doch der letzte dreck, frei nach marie antoinette "wenn sie kein brot haben, sollen sie doch kuchen essen"
für die parteien, sind wir das problem. für die rechten die ausländer, und für die linken sind es die rechten und die ausländer.
wo ist der unterschied?
in eurer erziehung

unsere politiker verkloppen uns vllt nicht mit den baseballschläger, aber sind deren varianten deswegen gleich besser?

egal wer gewinnt, wir verlieren


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, stiller Protest ist auch viel wirkunsvoller als sich selbst politisch zu engagieren. Wobei, ich weiß garnicht wovor ich mehr Angst habe, vor manchen Usern hier im Board oder von manchen Usern in der Politik. Brrrrrr......

Neee dann ist mir dieses nutz- und inhaltslose Gemeckere hier im Forum wirklich lieber. You may proceed....


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Mai 2009)

politisch zu engagieren, halte ich für wirkungslos
politik ist so umfassend und groß. das ist eine lebensaufgabe
um etwas zu verändern, muss man sein leben, sein beruf dareinlegen, zumindest meines erachtens nach

ich bin nicht, zu so einem schritt, bereit, viele andere anscheinend auch nicht
du noxiel?


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Ich engagiere mich politisch, ja.

Aber ist es nicht ähnlich wirkunglos, sich bei Buffed über die Politik zu beschweren und alles zu verteufeln? Das hat so was von Kleinbürgertum....


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Mai 2009)

klar, aber bei buffed verschwende ich paar minuten, bei aktivitäten mehrere stunden, und das ergebnis ist immer das gleiche. ist ja nicht so, als das ich es nicht schon versucht hätte, wenn auch im kleinen rahmen....

es verallgemeinert sich halt so schön, weil es dann doch größere ausmaße annimmt, das "gut gemachte" zu erläutern. allein bei der sozialpolitik, würde es hier alle rahmen sprengen, auch weil es einige gute ansätze gibt.
aber irgendwie überwiegen die negativen eigenschaften aller großen parteien, als das ich da drüber hinwegsehen könnte.
zumindest für mich, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Valinar (18. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Realistisch?
> Schwarz-Gelb.
> 
> Denn schließlich ist nichts unendlich mit Ausnahme der menschlichen Dummheit...
> ...




Schön das du wohl scheinbar 50% der Wähler als dumm bezeichnest.
Ist natürlich eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Schön das du wohl scheinbar 50% der Wähler als dumm bezeichnest.
> Ist natürlich eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich gesagt dass das ein Diskussionsbeitrag ist? Ich hab meinen Senf dazugegeben, meine Meinung gesagt. 
Auf eine Diskussion mit den Boardfaschos und den ganzen anderen Hohlköpfen habe ich ehrlich keine Lust mehr...es ist absolut sinnlos.

Und ja, ich bezeichne 50% der Wähler als dumm. Eher 75% der Wähler...oder 100%? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.
Selbst wenn ich 100% der Wähler als dumm bezeichne habe ich nicht mal 40% der Deutschen beleidigt, also wayne?
Das ganze Parteiensystem in Deutschland ist im Eimer, nichts ist mehr wirklich wählbar...aber von den Konzepten her sind immerhin grün und das wahre Rot (Nicht die Verräter von Sozialdemokraten) echt gut...auch wenns in der Politik nicht ankommt.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt dass das ein Diskussionsbeitrag ist? Ich hab meinen Senf dazugegeben, meine Meinung gesagt.
> Auf eine Diskussion mit den Boardfaschos und den ganzen anderen Hohlköpfen habe ich ehrlich keine Lust mehr...es ist absolut sinnlos.
> 
> Und ja, ich bezeichne 50% der Wähler als dumm. Eher 75% der Wähler...oder 100%? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.
> ...


ahhh ein linksradiakler,
super der kommunismus war auch wirklich nciht das gelbe vom ei und deine "wahren roten" überbleibsel dieses Kommunistenpacks -.-


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahhh ein linksradiakler,
> super der kommunismus war auch wirklich nciht das gelbe vom ei und deine "wahren roten" überbleibsel dieses Kommunistenpacks -.-


Ich hab nicht gesagt dass der Kommunismus funktioniert.
Ich sag auch nicht dass ich für DIE LINKE bin, dass sind auch nur alte SED-Vollspacken (Die junge Linke ist allerdings echt gut...nur kommt was gut ist nie in der Hochpolitik an)
Ich sag nur, dass die SPD aufhören soll, sich mit der roten Farbe zu schmücken, da die eindeutig bei den sozial(istisch)en Parteien heimisch ist...und das ist die neoliberale SPD schon seit 1918 nicht mehr.
Mehr nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt dass der Kommunismus funktioniert.
> Ich sag auch nicht dass ich für DIE LINKE bin, dass sind auch nur alte SED-Vollspacken (Die junge Linke ist allerdings echt gut...nur kommt was gut ist nie in der Hochpolitik an)
> Ich sag nur, dass die SPD aufhören soll, sich mit der roten Farbe zu schmücken, da die eindeutig bei den sozial(istisch)en Parteien heimisch ist...und das ist die neoliberale SPD schon seit 1918 nicht mehr.
> Mehr nicht.


ja diese aussage find ich so in ordnung die obere war nur bissl extrem ausgedrückt.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Mai 2009)

Die derzeitige Situation ist ziemlich problematisch.
Ich werde mal Versuchen (so objektiv wie möglich) die aktuelle Parteilandschaft in aller Kürze zu beschreiben:

SPD: Seit Abtreten Schröders kein Profil, kein Gesicht mehr. Machtkämpfe innerhalb der Partei zwischen Einzelprotagonisten und den beiden Lagern. Aktueller Wahlkampf (300 &#8364;-Geschenk für keine Steuererklärung) einfach nur noch lächerlich. Unglaubwürdig durch ständige Kurswechsel (Bsp. Hessen-Wahl). Und ganz ehrlich... Steinmeier als Kanzler?

CDU/CSU: Mittlerweile auch (wieder) viele interne Konflikte. Merkel immer unglaubwürdiger. Ihr Stand ist intern, aber auch in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr so fest wie zu Wahlantritt.

Linke: Populistisch. Aktuell gefährlicher Linksrutsch vor allem in der sozial schwachen Bevölkerung. Eine allein regierende Linkspartei-Regierung würde Deutschland wohl politisch und wirtschaftlich isolieren. Außerdem würde eine Umsetzung aller im Parteiprogramm verfassten Maßnahmen wohl ein Staatsbankrott zur Folge haben. Mit Lafontaine an der Spitze eine starke, retorisch nahezu perfekte Persönlichkeit.

FDP: Seit Jahren der selbe Kurs, daher sehr glaubwürdig. Aktuell recht starker Zulauf.

Grüne: Grün halt, keine Lust mehr, weiter arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Mai 2009)

Jemandem der 1988 noch in der DDR am Rednerpult stand und nach mehr Staatssicherheit geschrieen hat kann ich meine Stimme nicht geben! Eine Partei die Mitglieder hat, die die DDR nicht als Unrechtsstaat bezeichnen und ihn am liebsten wieder hätten kann ich meine Stimme nicht geben!

Und deshalb wird auch niemand meine Stimme bekommen, der sich vorstellen kann mit dieser Partei eine Regierung zu bilden!


----------



## Naarg (18. Mai 2009)

Die Parteien sind alle nicht gut, was die meisten aber nicht verstehen ist, dass man auch die kleinen Parteien wählen kann, mit deren Programm man einverstanden ist. (Die Partei Bibeltreuer Chisten, die Umweltpartei, Partei der Autofahrer, die APPD (gibts leider nimmer ;_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist auf jeden Fall noch besser, als garnicht zu wählen.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> die wahl wird boykottiert, und ich hoffe das werden viele, viele andere auch tun



Jede nicht abgegebene Stimme hilft genau den Parteien, die du nicht magst, weil ihre gegnerische Partei sie eben nicht gekriegt hat und sie selbst somit auch weniger Stimmen brauchen um besser da zu stehen. Nicht zu wählen und sich dann über das Ergbnis aufzuregen ist nicht wirklich hilfreich....



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahhh ein linksradiakler,
> super der kommunismus war auch wirklich nciht das gelbe vom ei und deine "wahren roten" überbleibsel dieses Kommunistenpacks -.-



Und was wäre das gelbe vom Ei? Egal welches System ich betrachte: Kommunismus, Demokratie, Monarchie sie alle haben den selben Schwachpunkt! Den Faktor "Mensch". Die Systeme sind nie von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt, es sind immer die Menschen die sie ausnutzen. 



Also ich werd auf jedenfall wählen gehen um wenigstens eine Stimme zu lenken! Natürlich kann ich das Ergebnis nicht beeinflussen mit dieser einen Stimme, aber ich hab damit mehr erreicht, wie jeder der aus Protest überhaupt nicht wählen geht!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also ich werd auf jedenfall wählen gehen um wenigstens eine Stimme zu lenken! Natürlich kann ich das Ergebnis nicht beeinflussen mit dieser einen Stimme, aber ich hab damit mehr erreicht, wie jeder der aus Protest überhaupt nicht wählen geht!


exakt so seh ich das auch, ich werde auch wählen gehn (zwischen pest, cholera und Schweinegrippe)
aber immerhin kann ich so meinen beitrag leisten um die mir unliebsamen parteien "auszugrenzen"

PS:wem die wortwahl nicht passt kann gerne änderungsvorschläge machen ich hab nur grad nicht so den kopf für gute formulierungen


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> exakt so seh ich das auch, ich werde auch wählen gehn *(zwischen pest, cholera und Schweinegrippe)*
> aber immerhin kann ich so meinen beitrag leisten um die mir unliebsamen parteien "auszugrenzen"
> 
> PS:*wem die wortwahl nicht passt kann gerne änderungsvorschläge machen *ich hab nur grad nicht so den kopf für gute formulierungen


passt doch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (19. Mai 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Jemandem der 1988 noch in der DDR am Rednerpult stand



Meinst du diese Dame hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Merkel...E2.80.931989.29


----------



## -Therion- (19. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Erfolgsmodell B-W zeigt doch, das es klappen kann. ^^



Ganz genau die bringen echte Spitzenpolitiker hervor

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Filbinger
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Georg_Kiesinger
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%BCnther_Oettinger

und die Verteidiger unserer Demokratie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommando_Spezialkr%C3%A4fte sowie ihre "Führer" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinhard_G%C3%BCnzel sitzen auch da.

Baden Württemberg! Wir können alles außer Vergangenheitsbewältigung.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn du mich zitierst, dann bitte auch komplett!!! So ist es zusammenhangslos und aus dem Kontext gerissen ist!!! Und nein ich meine nicht Merkel sondern http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,556127,00.html


----------



## -Therion- (19. Mai 2009)

Öfter mal was neues, wenn man nicht aufpasst gibts bald ne verbesserte Version der Stasi in Deutschland. Einige Nachfolgeprojekte wurden ja schon erfolgreich abgeschlossen oder abgebrochen (Lidl, Bahn).


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Öfter mal was neues, wenn man nicht aufpasst gibts bald ne verbesserte Version der Stasi in Deutschland. Einige Nachfolgeprojekte wurden ja schon erfolgreich abgeschlossen oder abgebrochen (Lidl, Bahn).



Stimmt wenn es nach Gysi gehen würde bestimmt!


----------



## -Therion- (19. Mai 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn es nach Gysi gehen würde bestimmt!


Oder halt wie jetzt nach Schäuble und von der Leier


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das bringt herzlich wenig, zu boykottieren solange es nicht 100% der Bevölkerung tun... Oo Und je weniger Wahlbeteiligung desto gewichtiger ist jede Stimme für die Rechte Scheiße... und die willst du doch auch nicht in der Regierung oder?


Eigentlich wäre ja eine Durchmischung von 33% links, 33% mittig und 33% rechts erstrebenswert, damit die optimalsten Kompromisse zu Stande kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Schwarz-Gelb denke ich.
> Wäre mir zumindestens am liebsten.



Ich glaube,von dem Traum sollte man sich verabschieden.
Ich glaube der Herr Westerwelle geniest, vielleich tauch zu Recht ,das große Werben um ihn ,da wohl die FDP das Zünglein an der waage sein wird.

Selbe Situation schon 2005.


Ich glaube  - und das ist nur meine Meinung - so werden die Liberalen die chance nutzen und weiterhin auf Richtlinienkonform stricken und weder mit der einen Partei noch mit der anderen Partei einfach koalieren.
Die Verlockung der Opposition ist immerhin da, wieder 4 Jahre gegen alles und jeden wettern ohne groß in die Verpflichtung genommen zu werden und weiterhin kräftig Stimmen sammeln. (FDP hat unter der Großen Koalition Umfragentechnisch wieder stark zugelegt)
Mal davon abgesehen,dass ich sowieso nicht an einen Sieg der SPD glauben kann , wenn ich da so einen Formatslosen Kanzlerkandidaten seh'.

Ich denke,dass wir notgedrungen eine weitere Wahlperiode Schwarz-Rot sehen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ja eine Durchmischung von 33% links, 33% mittig und 33% rechts erstrebenswert, damit die optimalsten Kompromisse zu Stande kommen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Fachkreisen: Supergau.


----------



## Haggl (20. Mai 2009)

Ich werde auf jedenfall Wählen gehen. Denn nicht wählen ist nur gut für die extrem-Parteien egal welcher politischer richtung. Denn diese haben einen "harten Kern" der immer wählen geht.

Ich persönlich gehe diesmal von einer Schwarz-Gelben Koalition aus.
Schwarz-Rot hatte zwar eine große Mehrheit im Bundestag, aber was bitte haben die denn in den letzten 4 Jahren großartiges erreicht?


und zu dir Kano:
Das was du probagierst ist wirkungslos. Jeder der nicht wählt ist selber schuld uns sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht über die Politik aufregen. Denn was versucht man durch nicht wählen zu verändern? Es gibt so viele Parteien die man wählen kann. Wenn du dich informieren würdest, könntest auch du eine finden die deinen Ansichten am ehesten entspricht.


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> und zu dir Kano:
> Das was du probagierst ist wirkungslos. Jeder der nicht wählt ist selber schuld uns sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht über die Politik aufregen. Denn was versucht man durch nicht wählen zu verändern? Es gibt so viele Parteien die man wählen kann. Wenn du dich informieren würdest, könntest auch du eine finden die deinen Ansichten am ehesten entspricht.


falls du mich meinst
beim letzten mal habe ich gewählt, und zwar nicht die merkel
also darf ich mich jetzt auch beschweren, was da fürn mist rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim nächsten mal gehe ich nicht, also habe ich auch keine recht mich zu beschweren, aber jedesmal wenn da was schief läuft, kann ich mir ruhigen gewissens sagen "diese scheiße habe ich nicht gewählt". rein egoistisch, ich bin dafür nicht verantwortlich, fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich beschäftige mich genug mit politik, und es gibt keine partei, die ich da oben sitzen sehen möchte. selbst die hochgelobte piratenpartei, lassen mir zuviele fragen offen, als das ich sie wählen würde, aber nunja, jeder staat bekommt die partei, die er verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn der ccc mal über den computerrand hinausschuen sollte, wäe das evtl eine option 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (20. Mai 2009)

da die besagten "volksparteien" und deren mitläufer hanseln ala grüne und fdp eh egal in welcher konstellation für den wähler das beschissenste zustande bringen ist mir die wahl relativ humpe ...

die unterscheidungsmerkmale und erfolgsaussichten das mal sinnvolle wahlversprechen nicht gebrochen werden sind nahezu 0 ... daher ist es vergeudete zeit dort seinen sonntag dafür zu opfern ... lieber eine runde im spätsommer grillen und die zeit genießen ... diese spasten haben sich eh schon die nächsten dummheiten ausgedacht



Ascanius schrieb:


> Außerdem würde eine Umsetzung aller im Parteiprogramm verfassten Maßnahmen wohl ein Staatsbankrott zur Folge haben. Mit Lafontaine an der Spitze eine starke, retorisch nahezu perfekte Persönlichkeit.



wäre 89 nicht der ostblock gefallen so wäre deutschland und die usa bereits wenige jahre selber pleite gegangen ... somit konnte durch den investitionsboom vor allem in deutschland nochmal diese schlinge etwas gelockert werden ... einst sagte man der kommunismus hat versagt und in den nächsten jahren wird der kapitalismus folgen ! beide systeme sind nur auf konfrontation aus und können ohne das jeweils andere nicht überleben ... je mehr china als letzter großer riese sich in richtung westen bewegt desto eher stürzt es den kapitalismus ins verderben

der mensch ist als raubtier für beide systeme ungeeignet


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Mai 2009)

nur gelb das schwarz is ok aber in der politik stinkt schwarz


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> wäre 89 nicht der ostblock gefallen so wäre deutschland und die usa bereits wenige jahre selber pleite gegangen ... somit konnte durch den investitionsboom vor allem in deutschland nochmal diese schlinge etwas gelockert werden ... einst sagte man der kommunismus hat versagt und in den nächsten jahren wird der kapitalismus folgen ! beide systeme sind nur auf konfrontation aus und können ohne das jeweils andere nicht überleben ... je mehr china als letzter großer riese sich in richtung westen bewegt desto eher stürzt es den kapitalismus ins verderben
> 
> der mensch ist als raubtier für beide systeme ungeeignet


Der Kapitalismus damals gefallen?
Der Kapitalismus war weit stabiler als der Ostblock, der absolut marode und bankrott war...einfach weil es die Sicherung durch das Kapital gab und gibt...
Und China ist purer Kapitalismus...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Mai 2009)

mit den parteien is ja der hammer hab schon die ersten namen der parteien 
die piraten patei
die violetten (spirituellen ^^)
die grauen 
die frauen partei 
und die kpd is wieder da -.-


----------



## Philister (21. Mai 2009)

der kapitalismus kommt dem wesen des menschen, dem raubtier, um bei deinen worten zu bleiben, im vergleich ungleich näher. im vergleich ist der kapitalismus geradezu massgeschneidert. ich schliesse nicht aus, dass der kommunismus in vielleicht nichtmal allzu ferner zukunft erstarken wird, nur hat das wenig mit der qualität des modells, sondern mit manipulation zu tun. und damit, dass gesellschaften die tendenz haben, extrem auszuschlagen. 

wenn die masse aus ihrem tiefschlaf erwacht, weil das wasser bis zum hals steht und merkt - _whoot!_ - wir wurden übertölpelt! - dann hat das nicht selten ausmasse erreicht, die keine ausbesserung mehr zulassen sondern eine radikale änderung erfordern, nur schon des aufgebrachten pöbel willens. 

übrigens sei jedem dieser wunderbar anschauliche clip ans herz gelegt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oeVBjr0fwc

und zum wählen: gibt schlicht kein haltbares argument dafür, nicht wählen zu gehen. wenn man zudem keine alternative nennen kann, ist das an kurzsichtigkeit kaum mehr zu toppen. was ist wohl besser, sich den zirkus anzutun und sich innerhalb seiner möglichkeiten für das kleinste übel einzusetzen und so mitentscheiden zu können, als die hände in den schoss zu legen und mal abzuwarten, was der tag so bringen mag. 

klar, man stellt natürlich das ganze system in frage und all der quatsch - und richtet damit wohl mehr schaden an als sich diese verantwortungsvollen stützen der gesellschaft vorzustellen im stande sind. die aussichten auf direktere demokratie sind nur schon durch die derart niedrige wahlbeteiligung nicht grade rosig. der nicht-wählende bevölkerungsteil ist vermutlich noch viel bedeutungsschwerer teil des problems als irgendwelche politiker ;-)


----------

